# Serious question....Chapped lips?



## robcr125 (Jun 9, 2009)

Alright guys, I know cross hurts but chapped lips? Is this really a necessary evil? Every week for several days after a race my lips are chapped, somewhat severely. Any solutions? 

For the most part I am hydrated properly (except for a roughly 4 post race beers compiments of the awesome micro breweries around here). It is dusty here on the front range and I do not like to wear chapstick or the like because it seems to catch more of the dust durring the race and make breathing/drinking/licking lips even more unpleasant. I know I shouldn't lick my lips but it seems necessary some times just to be able to swallow. I use chapstick after races but.....

Flame away!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

robcr125 said:


> Alright guys, I know cross hurts but chapped lips? Is this really a necessary evil? Every week for several days after a race my lips are chapped, somewhat severely. Any solutions?
> 
> For the most part I am hydrated properly (except for a roughly 4 post race beers compiments of the awesome micro breweries around here). It is dusty here on the front range and I do not like to wear chapstick or the like because it seems to catch more of the dust durring the race and make breathing/drinking/licking lips even more unpleasant. I know I shouldn't lick my lips but it seems necessary some times just to be able to swallow. I use chapstick after races but.....
> 
> Flame away!!!!!!!!!!!


I get chapped/splitting lips when the humidity is low and the heat is high here in the east. I'd probably split my face in half racing on the front range in September!

I dunno the solution, but you're not alone.


----------



## hoogerland (Sep 18, 2009)

I didn't know there were any girls on here.
Have you tried Dz-Lips

EDIT: Sorry Rob, I can't help myself. You know there is a conspiracy theory out there that says Chapstick actually makes your lips worse...so you use it more. Burt's Bee's works for me.


----------



## astrat (Oct 6, 2009)

There is only one answer to your question: Burt's Bees lipbalm (the original, not any of that Honey or other flavored stuff). 

I get super dry and cracked lips, even when properly hydrated. My girlfriend turned my on to Burt's Bees. After trying many many many many lipbalms, and medicated lipbalms, this was the only one that worked. All of the others were a temporary fix, but my lips would be twice as dry 30 minutes later. Burt's, because of the natural menthol, tingles when you first apply. At times when you've been needing it for hours but left it in your other pants, the tingling is like a lip orgasm. Burt's proceeds to work for hours, and actually heal your lips. I swear by this sh!t. 

If I could, I'd bath in Burt's Bees.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Lanolin. Get it plain at the health food store. Smells a little sheepy, but works great.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

pretender said:


> Smells a little sheepy.


This has me strangely interested......sheepy you say?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

blistex ointment in the tube not stick, make sure to rub it into cracks... no joke


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

the mayor said:


> This has me strangely interested......sheepy you say?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lanolin
You can also use it as bike grease.


----------



## one_speed (Jun 30, 2003)

Dermatone...great stuff!!


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

pretender said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lanolin
> You can also use it as bike grease.


Sheep are so multipurpose! And I thought they were just a cheap date!


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Carmex, in the little jar, on before the race.


----------



## Thor (May 25, 2004)

Mastic or any tubular glue. Seals well to keep the moisture in.


----------



## Bicycle019 (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm also here on the front range and used to get really chapped lips that would split and take forever to heal. None of the over the counter stuff seemed to work great long term as I never had it around when I needed it most. I found out about this tip about five years ago and have NEVER had chapped lips again, even during ski season which was the worst for me. 



> Lay a finger alongside your nose. "Here's what I tell farmers, who may be working outside and may not have anything else handy," says Dr. Bark. "Put your finger on the side of your nose. Then rub your finger around your lips. It picks up a little of the oil that's naturally there. It's the kind of oil the lips are looking for anyway, and they usually get it from contact with adjacent skin. You couldn't get any more of a home remedy than that."


http://www.mothernature.com/Library/Bookshelf/Books/47/31.cfm 

It's an old farmers tip and I was shocked at how well it worked. Same goes for the area inbetween your eyebrows as the side of your nose. It's cheap and I never have to worry about having a tube of what every rememdy around.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

astrat said:


> At times when you've been needing it for hours but left it in your other pants, the tingling is like a lip _orgasm_.


This has me strangely interested... :blush2:


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

DCT is the best. Blistex, Caremex and a bunch of others have camphor, makes it worse so you continue using the stuff obsessively. DCT you use a couple times and your lips are better. Try it.


----------



## jazzpollard (Sep 20, 2014)

I used to get chapped lips in the winter too, but don't any longer since I started taking flax seed oil and fish oil pills. I guess they work from the inside out - but since I take those, I don't get chapped lips any longer. You might look at whether or not you are drinking enough water too. I also use lip plumpers like idol lips which contains natural ingredients that will not harm your skin at all!!!!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I think I can agree to the above. I've never in my life had chapped lips. It's either a genetic thing or a lack of nutrition thing, you pick. Or maybe a side effect of you licking your lips? You absolutely don't need to do that by the way, you should leave them alone.

So you go and drink 4 beers and then say you're properly hydrated? About that...


----------

